# Best running songs.



## Chris Hobson (Mar 9, 2019)

I wasn't sure whether to post this here or in the sports section. I've just acquired some bone conducting headphones so that I can listen to my Walkman while running. This is a new thing to me having previously done my running to the sounds of nature. As I am now training for the London marathon I went on a thirteen mile run this morning with my bizarre and eclectic music selection on shuffle. Certain songs that popped up stood out as really good running songs that lead to sub six minute 1K splits.

Joker and the thief by Wolfmother.
Beach baby by First class.
Wango Tango by Ted Nugent.
Higher and higher by Jackie Wilson.
Chelsea Dagger by The Fratellis.

These were just the ones that popped up on today's run, there must be loads more. I have been struggling a little to find some running form so today's half marathon time of 2:14 was quite encouraging.


----------



## Mark T (Mar 9, 2019)

Run by Pink Floyd?


----------



## Chris Hobson (Mar 10, 2019)

Well yes, there are lots of songs with running mentioned in the title or lyrics but that wasn't quite what I was getting at. These songs were the ones that gave me a bit of a lift when I was feeling a bit knackered.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 10, 2019)

Only know a couple of those - Beach Baby and - not surprisingly, due to me age luv - Higher and Higher,  Yes - they would give you a lift when you needed it - would me too and that's probably why I can instantly remember both so well because they ARE songs that cheer you up and make you MOVE - even driving your hand has to do the beat on the steering wheel or the dash as a passenger.

My mind takes me pretty quickly to other words in the middle of a song - just ask husband LOL - American Pie by Don Maclean.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 10, 2019)

Oooh - Reet Petite, also Jackie W ?


----------



## Chris Hobson (Mar 10, 2019)

Maclean had a bit of a problem with the Rolling Stones song Sympathy for the Devil, fire is the Devil's only friend. If you actually read the Bible, you find that Satan isn't really the villain that he later became known as.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Mar 20, 2019)

A few more good ones have popped up on subsequent runs.
The Mystery Song by Status Quo.
Sunshine Day by Osibisa.
(Slight problem being the Latin American rhythm, maybe I could salsa down the road.)
Love will keep us together by Captain and Tenille.
Whole lotta Rosie by AC/DC.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 25, 2019)

Surely the best song for the flagging end, but a sprint finish is:
Bring Back The Spark by BeBop DeLuxe.


----------

